# ECC Ram auf non-ecc Board



## alalcoolj (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir auf ebay günstig DDR3-1066 unbuffered ECC Ram ersteigert. Wird dieser auf einem H67-Board mit einem Pentium G2020 laufen (die CPU unterstützt wohl ECC), aber beim Board steht nur non-ECC. Kann beim testen was kaputt gehen?
Habe noch einen i5-2300 mit P67 Board. Wie sieht es da mit dem support aus?
Googlen hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen...

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. Januar 2014)

Kannst du denk ich mal einfach ausprobieren. Entweder es läuft oder eben nicht :p 

Stoffel01


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2014)

Wird vermutlich funktionieren. Aber 100%ig beantworten wird Dir das nur der Test. Kaputtgehen sollte dabei nichts.


----------



## alalcoolj (13. Januar 2014)

OK, danke euch. Werde also einen Versuch wagen und berichten, wenn ich den Speicher erhalte.


----------



## alalcoolj (16. Januar 2014)

Hab's erstmal an meinem HTPC mit Celeron G530 und H67 Board getestet und der DDR3 ECC Speicher läuft! Gehe davon aus, dass es beim Pentium G auch klappt. Beim i5 werde ichs nicht testen.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2014)

Unbuffered ECC läuft normalerweise auch auf normalen Desktopboards. (Kann Speicherfehler erkennen)
Registered ECC ist ohne den richtigen Chipset der die Funktion auch unterstützt nicht lauffähig. (Kann Speicherfehler erkennen und auch beheben)


----------



## alalcoolj (20. Januar 2014)

Also mit dem Pentium G2020 funktioniert's auch.


----------



## juki2 (23. Februar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Unbuffered ECC läuft normalerweise auch auf normalen Desktopboards. (Kann Speicherfehler erkennen)
> Registered ECC ist ohne den richtigen Chipset der die Funktion auch unterstützt nicht lauffähig. (Kann Speicherfehler erkennen und auch beheben)



Das ist falsch! Beide Speichertypen können 1bit detekten/korregieren und 2bit detekten.
Einziger unterschied - Registered haben extra Speicherregisterchip, welcher Speicherkontroller entlastet, dafür aber die Latenz steigt.

Unbuffered ECC ist mit unbuffered nicht-ECC(Desktopspeicher)  vollkommen kompatibel. Zur ECC-unterstützung muss sowohl im Prozessor der eingebaute Speicherkontroller dies unterstützen (AMD-alle, Intel-nur Xeon plus wenige Ausnahmen wie G2020) und als auch das Mainboard im BIOS dies zulassen (Gigabyte und Asrock - nicht, aber Asus sehr oft).

Sorry für Nekrodigging, aber die Frage ist immer noch aktuell.


----------

